# after closing opening laptop lid, console is dark



## debguy (Oct 16, 2017)

Many have this issue, there is a list of laptops for freeBSD that should not have the issue.  There are freebsd tools that go into (sleep modes) but none that "force resume" and none that turn the light back on   Linux same issue (up to debian sarge at least).

ANSWER?  I haven't tried it yet in freebsd: but in linux i used to run vbetool(1) and that worked (must use right modes though) (i ended up tying it to an apmd script i think), i see it is available as a port for freeBSD too. freebsd vidcontrol(1) apparently does not really change vga/vesa modes or lacks some saving/resuming of state that vbetool ostensibly has.

I'm going to try it   I assume it will work on some un-supported laptops to "wake up the compact florescent" bulb (CCFL).

IF ANYONE HAS A BETTER ANSWER FOR, IE DELL LATTITUDE LAPTOPS, PLEASE SHARE THANKS

good luck


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 17, 2017)

For my Dell E6420/E6430 I use this:
`sysctl hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3`

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/6942/#post-354396


----------

